# Green Chile Chicken Enchilada Casserole



## Timothy (Sep 5, 2011)

*Green Chile Chicken Enchilada Casserole*


*Ingredients*

3 chicken breasts, cooked and shredded
2 c. roasted, peeled and chopped New Mexico green chile
1 26 oz. can Cream of Chicken soup
Milk (Use Cream of Chicken can)
2 c. shredded cheese
1/4 c. onion, chopped
10-15 corn tortillas, torn into quarters
1/4 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper
1/4 t. garlic powder


*Method*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Combine chicken, cream of chicken soup, milk, New Mexico green chile, salt, pepper, and garlic powder in a saucepan. 

Bring to a boil while stiring. Remove from heat. 

In a 13" x 9" glass pan layer corn tortillas, chicken sauce and cheese. Add onions to middle layer. 

Cover with foil and bake for 20 minutes. 

Uncover and bake an additional 20 minutes or until casserole begins to pull away from side of pan.


----------



## chopper (Sep 5, 2011)

Thissounds wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 6, 2011)

Timothy, will I burn in hell if I don't char and peel the chiles?  Just curious. 

I am a lazy woman.  Nice, but lazy.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 6, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Timothy, will I burn in hell if I don't char and peel the chiles? Just curious.
> 
> I am a lazy woman. Nice, but lazy.


 
Ha! Yer cracking me up!

Actually, I have no idea, because I always roast and peel them.

I use my counter-top toaster oven most of the time. However, you can always do a really big batch of them on the grill and then freeze them. They freeze well and no one will be able to tell the difference later.

I've always wondered what they would do if not roasted and peeled for this. I didn't want to ruin the dish, so I never tried it.

Let me know if you do it, ok?


----------

